# Best Combination For White Cars?



## MattStancill (Nov 4, 2014)

well the title really speaks for its self what are people using to clean your white tt's from start to finish?

i have tried a fair few products my self and rather happy with the results i get but i fancy a change, is there any finishing products out there what can leave a wet look to the paint?


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I would recommend poor boys white diamond followed by built hamber double speed wax.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Id go with Carlack Acrylic on white as it leaves a very shiny glass like appearance on it. I'd recommend two layers minimum.


----------



## MattStancill (Nov 4, 2014)

lordlee said:


> Id go with Carlack Acrylic on white as it leaves a very shiny glass like appearance on it. I'd recommend two layers minimum.


cheers ill give this a blast i used to used wet glaze 2.0 but ever since they stopped making it i have never found anything like it 



s_robinson91 said:


> I would recommend poor boys white diamond followed by built hamber double speed wax.


i use poor boys at the moment and i think its good stuff [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

This is it on white


----------



## MattStancill (Nov 4, 2014)

lordlee said:


> This is it on white


thats a really nice finish pal and the cars not that bad


----------

